# Londinium I - A Tight Squeeze Part I



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Our kitchen didn't lend itself to having a lever machine as all the work surface area is covered by cupboards. I was going to give up on the idea until I had an idea of locating the Londinium in the dining area of our kitchen. Fortunately, there was enough room after removing the standing lamp to get a cupboard into the space - it was a tight squeeze but works fine. Had a problem finding a cupboard deep enough to accomodate the Londinium which is 53cm deep. The cupboard has plenty of space for storing all the accessories including a Gene roaster so it all gets the thumbs up from my better half.

View attachment 2100
View attachment 2101


The cupboard has a handy shelf that slides out which I keep the knock box, jugs and HG portafilter cradle on. The Motta knock box is not an optical illusion it IS huge!

View attachment 2102


All in all, I am pretty chuffed. - The Londinium is a truly amazing machine. When paired and tuned in with the HG it provides shots that are nothing short of awesome.







:drink:


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Looking very good there!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks pretty damn good to me,great use of space


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You've got away without building an extension this time


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Gorgeous photos


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great set up. My wife would never go for something like that!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> You've got away without building an extension this time


Funnily enough, Glen, the price to pay was having a new kitchen fitted but there was no way on earth of convincing the missus to have the LI on part of the work surface! Life is about compromise, I keep getting told!!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks good.


----------

